# GOT ANOTHER DUMB QUESTION



## pappyscalls (Jun 22, 2013)

I have noticed the tube slings have steel balls holding them in place to the catapult. How safe is this? And how big should the hole be?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Certainly there are some safety concerns with the "ball in the tube" method ... sometimes the ball slips out. To avoid that, some folks use a tie over the end of the tube to ensure that the ball stays in place.

As to how big the hole should be .... depends on the size of the tube and the size of the ball.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes. A shame as it's such a neat, easy way of fixing. But after I read of the concern of more experienced shooters I abandoned it


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

it`s worked for me so far but now ya`ll got me concerned...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The draw back is they rotate.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

To me the tubes only rotate if the hole is too large. I have found that if the rubber fit is snug, and the ball an adequate size, there is hardly any rotation. Let me add I only learned about this method since visiting this forum so I am no expert, but I do have an opinion based on my experience ..
Some of the older hands on this forum are quite capable of giving you sound advice. Always remember, it is what works best for you, that is important as every situation is different.


----------

